# How dangerous are computer cables to birds?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering about this issue. My dove likes to sit on the cables when I'm on the computer, and sometimes he likes to pick the microphone cable and throw the mic across the table. Is it dangerous for him to play with these cables?
The cables would be: LAN cable, USB cables, and such.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Not dangerous as long as the cables don't have any exposed copper wire. All my pigeons do is poop on the cables.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Great. The cables are the only damaged then, hehe. He likes to poop on my tablet too.

Thanks!


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing worse than blindly putting your fingers on a keyboard after a fresh poop from the pigeons too.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I always keep him off my keyboard, but he loves sitting on my numpad, which is a USB external one. Done it more than once on it :S.


----------

